# Repurposed futon hay feeder



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Idea for a hay feeder. My neighbor welded this futon for me so it's solid and the racks stay where they need to be. We put plywood underneath it to minimize waste. Not a new idea - saw another one shared on Facebook.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

That's nice!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

great idea!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

It looks like it was made for that purpose! Nice!


----------

